# The 55 best photographers of all time. In the history of the world.



## Designer (Dec 31, 2014)

Considering how we all like these list articles, here's one upon which to reflect as this year winds down.

The 55 best photographers of all time. In the history of the world. Ever. Definitely. | Digital Camera World

Naturally, anyone who dares to disagree with this list just isn't trying.

See you all next year!


----------



## gsgary (Dec 31, 2014)

Mario Testino shouldn't be in there


----------



## qleak (Dec 31, 2014)

That's a nice list of photographers. Certainly not all inclusive, but fun to explore


----------



## bribrius (Dec 31, 2014)

best ones probably were unknowns because they hid from the cameras... Maybe they should list this as the most famous ones or most extroverted to be known?


----------



## gsgary (Dec 31, 2014)

Loads missing off that list and lots that shouldn't be on it


----------



## MichaelHenson (Dec 31, 2014)

As a musician, I see lists like this a lot...I think you have to remind yourself that the criteria for this list is different than the criteria you would have for picking your favorites...Also, the majority of the time lists like this are chosen not because of the popularity or even the talent of the person on the list but because of their contribution to the field. So, you might sincerely dislike someone and think their photos suck but because they pioneered a particular genre of photography or because they developed a new way to approach some aspect of the art, they're added. I can see how this would be the case with several of the fashion photographers listed, Anne Geddes, etc. They might not be on the all time, mind-blowing career/contribution level of Cartier-Bresson, McCurry, or Adams, but they did contribute a great deal and have influenced the art of many photographers that are following in their footsteps...

I think if it were based on popularity there are quite a few that aren't on here...the common ones today are David Hobby, Zack Arias, Scott Kelby, Joey L., Jared Polin, Jeremy Cowart, Ben Von Wong, etc.

EDIT: I'm sure I left out a TON!


----------



## Gary A. (Dec 31, 2014)

Nice to reflect, object and accept. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Trever1t (Dec 31, 2014)

To say "best" is a misnomer, as already mentioned. Great, perhaps. Many, err most of my favorites are famous within international circles but not known otherwise. Some of the very best photographers ARE NOT professionals.


----------



## The_Traveler (Dec 31, 2014)

Why not a list of the tallest 50 photographers?


----------



## baturn (Dec 31, 2014)

I didn't read the list because I didn't want to be disappointed if my name's not there.


----------



## MichaelHenson (Dec 31, 2014)

baturn said:


> I didn't read the list because I didn't want to be disappointed if my name's not there.



It is actually! It's under the heading, "Best Photographer from Vancouver Island on TPF with a Lion on Their Avatar."

Congrats!


----------



## qleak (Dec 31, 2014)

I'm surprised gordon parks isn't on there. how is


The_Traveler said:


> Why not a list of the tallest 50 photographers?



Are you a caddyshack fan or something?


----------



## fotomonkey (Dec 31, 2014)

Did I make it?


----------



## pgriz (Dec 31, 2014)

I'm on the list inspired by Walter Mitty.  Well, not at the top, but I'm on the list.  Unfortunately for wider dissemination, this list is not accessible to web crawlers.  So you'll just have to take my word for it.


----------



## Designer (Dec 31, 2014)

I'm on a few lists too!


----------



## tirediron (Dec 31, 2014)

Since I'm not on it, it's clearly wrong!


----------



## Gary A. (Dec 31, 2014)

tirediron said:


> Since I'm not on it, it's clearly wrong!


I looked for your name ... after not discovering it on the list, I feel the same way. (So much for absolute truth on the internet.)


----------



## beachrat (Dec 31, 2014)

No Alfred Eisenstaedt?


----------



## Andreas Timm Photography (Dec 31, 2014)

The_Traveler said:


> Why not a list of the tallest 50 photographers?



lol!


----------



## AlanKlein (Dec 31, 2014)

beachrat said:


> No Alfred Eisenstaedt?



He's listed as #51.


----------



## runnah (Dec 31, 2014)

No Reginald Wadsworth III?!

I am ashamed to admit I knew very few of those people. Actually I am not. Tabula rasa and all that.


----------



## Stradawhovious (Dec 31, 2014)

They used the following phrase... 

"One of the world's best photographers in the world."

Credibility lost.


----------



## Designer (Dec 31, 2014)

Yes, some of the names are iconic, but it is interesting to me that someone was able to narrow the selection to only 55, yet it is those I've never heard of that draw my interest.


----------



## Bernie K. (Jan 1, 2015)

Great tnx for sharing


----------



## W.Y.Photo (Jan 6, 2015)

Why isn't Pecker on this?!


----------

